# ABS removal?



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I have driven a lot of cars with and without abs. Lots of autocross and dirt track racing. I like the feel of a good brake system but abs always makes me cringe when I get on the edge. Driving conditions don't bother me and I understand the reason for abs but I can do without them. Has anyone taken them off the GTO, mine is a 2005 or can you disable them?

I really don't need to hear the pros and cons of the systems, I am just curious if anyone here has done it. I have done a search but no results. If it can be done reasonably then I want to do it.

Thanks

Russ


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think just pulling the ABS fuse would do it. Of course the ABS light is going to be on. I've seen guys do this who do not have a traction control option so they can do burn-outs without the ABS system trying to apply the brakes to stop the wheel spin.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Abs*

:cool I saw an article in a car magazine where they replaced the fuse with spades and extension wires, a new fuse holder (w/fuse), and a hidden on/off switch. That way they could turn the ABS System off when racing (and not have the pesky "ABS" malfunction light lighted) and then turn it on when driving normally.

Everything could be returned to stock for resale.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Wish my brain could figure this kind of trickery out....


----------

